# Layering with padded shorts?...



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I ordered a pair of Demon shorts today. Now I'm trying to decide what I should do for layering. I have a pair of Sessions Barricade shell pants. So, what would be better more comfortable in your experience:

A: Under Armour cold gear leggings under the shorts?

or 

B: Looser fleece mid-weight pants over the shorts?

Is there a "C" option that I'm missing?

Anybody have a pair of these?

SNOW: DS 1620 Flex Force X D3O

Thanks!


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Personally I think those are just a waste. I started snowboarding last year at 29, and I am moderately athletic. Needless to say my ass was fine, and same with my wrists. The warning I always heard was your first few days your going to kill you ass and your wrists, neither were true for me. I saw your other thread and you sound way more naturally athletic than I was and far more in shape. The number one thing I can say is lessons, I took 3 lessons last season. My very first day, my second day, and like my 7th. Maybe it was the lessons that kept me off my ass. Either way, don't think I would worry about too much as your probably only going to wear them for 2 days then say fuck it. 


........Then again maybe it was the super deep pow we had last year that saved my ass!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Base layer Patagonia for me, padded shorts, shell pants. 
Not really needed unless its icy, but you never know when shit happens.

Asspad, helmet and protective gloves are standard since my last slide on my tailbone off the downside of a big icy mogul. Never again.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I kinda thought the same thing. Especially as I'll be learning at one of the best places for powder in NA... 

Meh, what the hell right?

That and I bruised my tail bone years ago and it was terrible for weeks. I'd rather not repeat that. Besides if it all goes smoothly I may want them for learning jumps and 180's and shiz. Might come in handy if I decide to bounce my arse off a box... :dunno:



atr3yu said:


> Personally I think those are just a waste. I started snowboarding last year at 29, and I am moderately athletic. Needless to say my ass was fine, and same with my wrists. The warning I always heard was your first few days your going to kill you ass and your wrists, neither were true for me. I saw your other thread and you sound way more naturally athletic than I was and far more in shape. The number one thing I can say is lessons, I took 3 lessons last season. My very first day, my second day, and like my 7th. Maybe it was the lessons that kept me off my ass. Either way, don't think I would worry about too much as your probably only going to wear them for 2 days then say fuck it.
> 
> 
> ........Then again maybe it was the super deep pow we had last year that saved my ass!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking a fitted layer under the shorts would be best. Not necessarily UA, but you get the idea.



KIRKRIDER said:


> Base layer Patagonia for me, padded shorts, shell pants.
> Not really needed unless its icy, but you never know when shit happens.
> 
> Asspad, helmet and protective gloves are standard since my last slide on my tailbone off the downside of a big icy mogul. Never again.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I wear nike cold gear snug fit pants then my impact shorts then snowboarding pants. 
Depending on the weather of course you may not need a base layer, early/late season riding.
This is where the Azzpadz excel. The compression shorts tend to be snug at times and hug the boys a little to much for my comfort.


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

I was thinking of ordering a pair of these too. When you get them can you repost if they are real bulky as I might have to buy a size up in pants.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I'll do that. No pics though, you sick bastard... 

I don't have to worry about it as my pants are all baggy and shit.



gstboy said:


> I was thinking of ordering a pair of these too. When you get them can you repost if they are real bulky as I might have to buy a size up in pants.


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Yeah, I'll do that. No pics though, you sick bastard...
> 
> I don't have to worry about it as my pants are all baggy and shit.


Yes no pics unless it's only of the shorts unless you want to have your gf/wife model them for us then that would be ok. 

what I'm looking for is how much space these things take up in the pants. If suddenly your baggy pants goes tight on you when these things are on and stuff.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

OldDog said:


> I ordered a pair of Demon shorts today. Now I'm trying to decide what I should do for layering. I have a pair of Sessions Barricade shell pants. So, what would be better more comfortable in your experience:
> 
> A: Under Armour cold gear leggings under the shorts?
> 
> ...


Personally I prefer Option A as the fleece pants have a tendency to get hung up a little on the rough fabric of the shorts. I still do A+B it in very cold weather though.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

atr3yu said:


> Personally I think those are just a waste. I started snowboarding last year


There are those who say if you aren't falling on your butt you aren't trying hard enough  But those people probably aren't in there 30's have have to go the work the next day 

I think of it like a seat belt, 99% of the time you don't need it... but fall with that one time you do need it and it's a day ending, potentially season ending injury.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree. Maybe some of you guys like it when your ass hurts, me not so much... 



lonerider said:


> There are those who say if you aren't falling on your butt you aren't trying hard enough  But those people probably aren't in there 30's have have to go the work the next day
> 
> I think of it like a seat belt, 99% of the time you don't need it... but fall with that one time you do need it and it's a day ending, potentially season ending injury.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

From another veteran - base layer of some kind of poly - crash pants & snowboard pants. cool - bball shorts over crash pants. cold - sweat pants cut off right below the knee then snowboard pants. They sit above the boots and out of the way. Too warm? - open the vents.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Personally I think those are just a waste. I started snowboarding last year at 29, and I am moderately athletic. Needless to say my ass was fine, and same with my wrists. The warning I always heard was your first few days your going to kill you ass and your wrists, neither were true for me. I saw your other thread and you sound way more naturally athletic than I was and far more in shape. The number one thing I can say is lessons, I took 3 lessons last season. My very first day, my second day, and like my 7th. Maybe it was the lessons that kept me off my ass. Either way, don't think I would worry about too much as your probably only going to wear them for 2 days then say fuck it.
> 
> 
> ........Then again maybe it was the super deep pow we had last year that saved my ass!


Try landing on your ass on a box or rail and tell me you don't want some extra protection. Or landing on a chunk of ice at the end of one. 
I finally got a set of impact shorts this year and am planning to just wear compression shorts under them. Tried them on like that and threw on a pair of my pants and it was comfortable. I rarely wear base layers in general because I get hot easily tho.

Edit:


lonerider said:


> There are those who say if you aren't falling on your butt you aren't trying hard enough  But those people probably aren't in there 30's have have to go the work the next day
> 
> I think of it like a seat belt, 99% of the time you don't need it... but fall with that one time you do need it and it's a day ending, potentially season ending injury.


Im 27 (28 next month) and I generally agree with that philosiphy. I feel if I'm not falling I'm not trying anyhing new or progressing. Now I'm not saying I'm hucking myself off huge jumps and shit like that I keep within myself, but lumps on the ass and little shit like that happen.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

It really comes down to more of what you want to ride. If you are just burnin groomers or riding pow then I agree pads aren't really needed, but if you want to ride in the park I'd recommend them. It definitely won't hurt to have them, but it can hurt not to


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

I go base layer pants, crash pads, and shell pants - maybe add in a pair of cold weather compression shorts if it's really cold or wet. 

I'm actually a pretty big fan of my crash pads as a couple years back at the end of my first year I took a fall onto some ice and broke my tailbone. I was barely even moving, just came off the chairs and someone was down in front of me so I tried to turn and just kinda tipped over. Landed rear first on some ice and it was all over. Took 16 months before it stopped hurting permanently - but having the crash pads last year I went down hard a couple times on my tail and was able to pop right back up. They may be a pain to wear, but it beats the alternative for me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I feel weird if I dont have them on now. It's a routine thing. Base, crash pads, pants... Throws me off to not have them. I wear my biomex wrist guards on icy days too.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wear a ninja suit with my impact shorts/knee pads over them. Super comfy.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

OldDog said:


> I ordered a pair of Demon shorts today.


Right on



> what would be better more comfortable in your experience:
> A: Under Armour cold gear leggings under the shorts?
> B: Looser fleece mid-weight pants over the shorts?
> Is there a "C" option that I'm missing?


Hey. I own the older demon hardtail shorts. I wear them without the hard plastic shields









Unless you want to wash them everyday, wear them over your base layer.

Admittedly, I do it the stupid way because I only have 2 sets of base layer pants:
I wear boxers, then base layer and THEN the padded shorts (on days that I wear them).

This is to ensure that my boxers absorb the brunt of swamp-crotch that a day of riding causes.

3 layers under my shell means that I don't really need anything else on my lower body (cold knees don't usually bug me).



atr3yu said:


> Personally I think those are just a waste. I started snowboarding last year at 29, and I am moderately athletic.
> ........Then again maybe it was the super deep pow we had last year that saved my ass!


Super deep snow will make falling much easier on you. If you ever decide to venture into the park then I would give padded shorts some serious consideration.

My favorite feature of padded shorts is that the lift seats don't freeze my buns anymore on windy, snowy days.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Argo said:


> I feel weird if I dont have them on now. It's a routine thing. Base, crash pads, pants... Throws me off to not have them. I wear my biomex wrist guards on icy days too.


Same here


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

gstboy said:


> Yes no pics unless it's only of the shorts unless you want to have your gf/wife model them for us then that would be ok.
> 
> what I'm looking for is how much space these things take up in the pants. If suddenly your baggy pants goes tight on you when these things are on and stuff.


OK, good to my word I just got these in yesterday. -1 Demon for sitting on my order for a week before shipping. In any event, they take my baggy pants to just about right. Still have room to move and they don't feel bulky or really all that noticeable, but my pants do fit better. Hope that helps.

OD


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

Cool thanks for that, I'll definitely pick one up now.


----------

